# TNT Breakfast Casserole for One!



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 21, 2009)

I found this recipe yesterday. I decided to halve the recipe and just make it for my SO. I ended up having a little piece of it, and it was delicious! This recipe is easy to double for more servings.

*Breakfast Casserole for One! *

2 slices bacon
4 green onions (scallions)
1/2 tablespoon butter
1 average-sized red bell pepper, diced
4 eggs
1/2 cup milk
1/8 tsp pepper
1 1/4 cups shredded cheddar cheese
salt to taste


In medium skillet cook bacon till crisp; drain off drippings and crumble.
Wipe pan clean. Cook scallions in butter over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes. Add diced peppers and cook for 2 to 3 minutes more. Remove from heat.
In bowl beat together the eggs, milk and pepper. Stir in cheese and the pepper mixture. Pour into a greased 3-cup pan (7x5x1.5-in) or baking dish (I used a glass Pyrex baking dish).
Bake at 350° for 45 - 50 minutes (ovens vary), or until puffed and knife inserted comes out clean. Let stand 5 to 10 minutes before cutting.
Makes 1-2 servings


----------



## OldFart (Mar 21, 2009)

Just tried your other "easy casserole" and it was great! I'll have to give this one a try also!

Thanks!!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 21, 2009)

Four eggs and all that stuff for one (person)? MOG!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 21, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Four eggs and all that stuff for one (person)? MOG!


   He was hungry, but I had a couple small sqares of it too.  It looked too good to pass on.  I was going to make a fish taco, until that casserole came out of the oven.  I just wish I had taken a better picture of it as it's kind of dark.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 26, 2009)

OldFart said:


> Just tried your other "easy casserole" and it was great! I'll have to give this one a try also!
> 
> Thanks!!!


 I'm just wondering if you have tried this yet.  I like to know if anyone "adds" anything to stated recipes, like you did the other breakfast casserole that I posted.  That gives me ideas!


----------



## the cookie monster (Mar 30, 2009)

Great recipe! I just finished eating it... I didn't have any peppers or cheese, and I had to sub the bacon for ham, but it was still really good. I took a picture, it's on my phone so it kinda stinks but what ever:





It needed a little something else, not sure what but maybe more salt.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 30, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Four eggs and all that stuff for one (person)? MOG!


 
Some of us can eat a lot   I am sure I could eat 4 eggs with a side of toast and some good fresh oj.  Sounds like a good breakfast.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm just wondering if you have tried this yet.  I like to know if anyone "adds" anything to stated recipes, like you did the other breakfast casserole that I posted.  That gives me ideas!


I'm planning on doing this once the price of peppers comes down.  Right now they are over $2 a pepper.  I will definite post when I make it.


----------



## Constance (Mar 31, 2009)

Callisto, look in the freezer section at your supermarket for stir-fry peppers. They will be mixed colors, but they'll work fine, and will be much cheaper than the fresh ones are right now.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 31, 2009)

Constance said:


> Callisto, look in the freezer section at your supermarket for stir-fry peppers. They will be mixed colors, but they'll work fine, and will be much cheaper than the fresh ones are right now.


Thanks. I hadn't thought of looking there.  I love peppers and miss them during the winter.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 31, 2009)

VB, That looks wonderful!  That's my kind of breakfast.  Great recipes on here!


----------



## OldFart (Mar 31, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm just wondering if you have tried this yet.  I like to know if anyone "adds" anything to stated recipes, like you did the other breakfast casserole that I posted.  That gives me ideas!


Nope! Haven't tried it yet (but I surely will)! Looks to good to pass up! May try many variations. Might use sausage, another version with ham, another with diced tomato's and mexican shredded cheese! May even try some with hash browns added.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 3, 2009)

the cookie monster said:


> Great recipe! I just finished eating it... I didn't have any peppers or cheese, and I had to sub the bacon for ham, but it was still really good. I took a picture, it's on my phone so it kinda stinks but what ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for trying my recipe!!   That is why I put "salt to taste."  I modified this recipe a bit to use what I had on hand and to make the serving size smaller.  Your picture is fine!  I love your plate you served it on! 

I have a hankerin' to try to some Pepper Jack cheese next time in the recipe.  That might livin' things up a bit, instead of salt!


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 3, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> Some of us can eat a lot  I am sure I could eat 4 eggs with a side of toast and some good fresh oj. Sounds like a good breakfast.


Whatever shakes your "monkey".


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 4, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I'm planning on doing this once the price of peppers comes down. Right now they are over $2 a pepper. I will definite post when I make it.


YES, I have purchased frozen, sliced peppers numerous times. They usually are a mixture of green, yellow and red bell peppers, packaged together. The main supermarket I go to out here in WA state is Safeway, and they have great frozen, sliced bell peppers. I also shop at WinCo Foods (I don't think you have that there).


----------

